# Bottles



## Lightbringer (6/6/20)

I am having difficulty trying to find local bottle suppliers. 

I am looking to place a bulk order of them so that I can try my hand at single flavour tasting. I would of liked to get 5ml bottles so as to not use up too much base liquid in the process, but eventually settled on 10ml bottles. I couldn't find local, so placed an order with manicaa. Just got an out if stock email stating they would refund me.

I do prefer dropper bottles because they are more squeezable to standard e-liquid bottles. But at this point I'm just looking for a local supplier with decent pricing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (6/6/20)

You might still find 5ml bottles at a Westpak near you. But anything higher than that is sold out everywhere. 

People are using it for sanitiser. So there might be shortage for some time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/6/20)

https://www.dalgen.co.za/dalgen-products.asp?product=plastic-bottles-durban

Dalgen in Durban normally has stock

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## LeislB (6/6/20)

Plastics for Africa?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/6/20)

can also try Bonpak

but they in JHB and CPT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

